# Gender guesses please?! I am so anxious :)



## tracy143

Hi Ladies,

This is my second pregnancy since May 2011. I am so fixated on finding out the gender! I would really appreciate your feedback.

The first picture is my 12w scan and the second one my 16w scan. Please let me know what you think. I won't have another scan for a month...
 



Attached Files:







12w ultrasound.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 31









4 mo ultrasound.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 28


----------



## CeeDee

I don't see anything distinguishing. Maybe others can help.


----------



## tracy143

I don't either! :haha: Thank you for taking a look anyway :)

CeeDee, when are you due? I see you are in Maryland as well!


----------



## CeeDee

April 9. I live in Baltimore County.


----------



## Gia7777

That's a tough one. From the first pic I really want to guess girl....


----------



## Maple Leaf

I agree with Gia....but then I thought mine was a girl for 29 weeks! Lol


----------



## tracy143

I couldn't tell either :) The u/s tech said he was leaning towards a boy based on my 12w scan but that because the baby was positioned the way he/she was, it was hard to tell for sure.


----------



## Mbababy

Guessing :blue:


----------



## zennie

I'm guessing :pink:


----------



## Sparkly222

From first glance at first pic I felt 'girl'. Can't tell from the second pic. I guessed mine was a girl and it is (due May 9th), Good luck x


----------



## Squiggy

Oh jeezus, I just KNOW my first baby is going to pull this on me LOL :haha:
It's just not fair!!


----------



## tracy143

I hear ya! My next u/s is on February 28th. I will be 20w6d and I am hoping I get to find out the gender. I want to start on the nursery! :happydance:

Any other guesses? :baby:


----------



## Bats11

I'd say Girl!


----------



## tracy143

Thank you Bats! That's what my DH and I are hoping for. I have two boys already from a previous marriage (ages 14 and 16). I find out tomorrow when I go for my scan!!! Woohoo!! So excited :)


----------



## Gia7777

Look forward to an update tomorrow!!!! Many pink wishes coming your way!


----------



## tracy143

I got my anatomy scan done yesterday and everything looks great!! My chances for a chromosomal anamoly is less than 1 out of 10000! This figure was based on my quad screen and this ultrasound.

As for gender, the tech spent 20 minutes looking at the potty shot because the baby kept opening and closing her legs. She didn't get any pictures but she is pretty sure it's a girl because there were no boy parts :happydance:

I would love to feel confident with this outcome. Any ladies have a similar experience and did end up having a girl because there were no boy parts?


----------



## Gia7777

What a promising update! Congrats and I do in fact hope that the tech was correct, kind of a bummer that you don't know for certain, but it sounds very positive!!!


----------



## tracy143

Thanks Gia! I agree :)


----------



## CeeDee

Congrats!


----------



## StillFertile

Congrats regardless! :)


----------



## Bats11

Congratulations thats wonderful!

And I'd say your pretty safe to be buying pink, really dont think a blue bundle will be popping out.


----------

